# Breeding a Cinnamon Pearl Pied Male with WHO??



## ACM (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi all,

So I’m trying to find the best color mutation to breed with my Cinnamon Pearl Pied Male Tiel. I’m aware that the parents need to have a mutation in common or the offspring will revert back to the standard grey Tiel. 

PS I have an experience hand feeder on stand by and I’ve done a ton of research as well as to the care of a young Tiel.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ! 

ACM


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I’m aware that the parents need to have a mutation in common or the offspring will revert back to the standard grey Tiel.


Not true for this male. Regardless of what color his mate is, ALL his daughters will be cinnamon pearl. ALL OF THEM. Honestly, I'd choose a normal grey hen, this way you would get girls of visual mutations and boys that are split to them. OR I would choose a lutino or lutino pied hen and you would get pied babies, and again the males would be split to cinnamon, pearl, AND lutino while the girls would be visual cinnamon pearls or cinnamon pearl pieds.


----------

